

Ask HN: The ultimate setup for a techie in a revolution - tamersalama

What'd be the optimum gadgets, setup a techie would need amidst a revolution (cameras, phones, ...)
======
csomar
As someone who lived the Tunisian revolution, I'll give you my advice. It's
very unlikely that you can cover all the news by your own. I'll guess that you
are going to Egypt, it's very big and you can't be where the news is. Another
thing to remember is that you don't have enough courage to get yourself in
danger.

I would advice that you get some cheap cameras ($100) and know people that you
can trust and can bring the news for you. There are also people that bring
videos and photos to Facebook, it would help you more to know them and figure
out if you can trust what they bring.

They can bring lot more information than you can. Some citizens in South
Tunisia helped French journalists break security checking (through other
secret roads) so they had special coverage for the events. That's unique and
amazing. You'd better find such companions and I'm sure they'll be happy to
help you.

Good luck.

------
noonespecial
Kevlar?

~~~
tamersalama
:D - true

